# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  बांकेलाल का कमाल-बांकेलाल सीरीज की पहली कॉमिक्स

## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों बांकेलाल को कौन नहीं जानता.. पेश आप सबके सामने बांकेलाल की पहली कॉमिक्स.. उम्मीद करता हूँ की आप सबको पसंद आएगी..* *दोस्तों आप में से भी बहुत से कॉमिक्स के फेन होंगे.. अपनी प्रतिक्रिया दें..*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*तो ये थी बांकेलाल कॉमिक्स की सबसे पहली कॉमिक्स जिसके बाद बांकेलाल इतना प्रसिद्द हुआ की सभी का प्यारा बन गया,,
दोस्तों आप में से भी बहुत से कॉमिक्स के फेन होंगे.. अपनी प्रतिक्रिया दें..
अपने विचार रखें..
और बताएं अगर आपको ये कॉमिक्स पसंद आई हो..

आप सबसे अच्छा रिस्पोंसे मिलता है ,आगे भी कॉमिक्स प्रस्तुत करने की कोशिश करूँगा..! 

आप सभी फोरम के सदस्यों और अतिथियों का आभार.. 

आपका अपना! 

*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बांकेलाल की कुछ विशेष पंच लाइन जो बाद में बहुत मशहूर हुई थी..

जैसे के-

हूँ आप दा की हौऊ
बुहुहू 
वो मारा पापड़ वाले को


(आप सभी भी अपने विचार दें.. यदि आपको भी ऐसी ही कोई पञ्च लाइन याद हो बांकेलाल की तो बताएं..)*

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

भाई साहब कहानी तो बड़ी अच्छी है पर ये अडल्ट सूत्र है यहाँ भगवन को क्यों डालते हो

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> भाई साहब कहानी तो बड़ी अच्छी है पर ये अडल्ट सूत्र है यहाँ भगवन को क्यों डालते हो


*यार अब तो ये सामान्य मंच में बदल दिया गया है.. वो गलती से गरम मसाला के अंतर्गत कार्टून में डाल दिया था..
पर आपने ये नहीं बताया की लगी कैसी.. शिकायती लहजे में लिखके चले गए.,.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों.. मेरे प्यारे फॉर्म के सदस्यों.. इतने निष्ठुर  मत बनो.. सूत्र  देखते हो तो प्रशंशा या बुराई कुछ तो किया करो.. अगर सभी ऐसे सूत्र देख कर  ही जाने लगे तो फोरम पर नयी प्रविष्टियाँ कैसे होंगी यार,,,

अच्छा लगे तो अच्छा बताया करो..* *
बुरा लगे तो बुरा बताया करो...

और जिस भी सदस्य का काम अच्छा लगे उसे ज़ाहिर किया करो.. ताकि सभी सदस्यों का होसला बढे..* *


आभार*

----------


## fullmoon

*don भाई  ,

मैंने बांकेलाल series की लगभग सभी कॉमिक्स पढ़ी हैं.

ये पहली कॉमिक्स नहीं पढ़ी थी, वो भी आप ने उपलब्ध करा दी.

इस सूत्र में और भी बांकेलाल के शुरूआती दौर की कॉमिक्स डालें .

मेरी तरफ से इस बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए reputation स्वीकार करें.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*द्रेकुल्ला जी.. धन्यवाद.. 
वैसे आप कोई नाम बताएं .. कोई ख़ास कॉमिक्स जो आप चाहते हों.. या आपकी कोई पसंदीदा कॉमिक्स,, 

सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला जी!* 



> *don भाई  ,
> 
> मैंने बांकेलाल series की लगभग सभी कॉमिक्स पढ़ी हैं.
> 
> ये पहली कॉमिक्स नहीं पढ़ी थी, वो भी आप ने उपलब्ध करा दी.
> 
> इस सूत्र में और भी बांकेलाल के शुरूआती दौर की कॉमिक्स डालें .
> 
> मेरी तरफ से इस बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए reputation स्वीकार करें.*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों आप सभी भी अगर कॉमिक्स कि रूचि रखते हो तो सूत्र में आकर ज़ाहिर करें...
कोशिश करूँगा कि आप सबके पसंदीदा हीरो कि कॉमिक्स को पेश कर सकूँ..

**

(आभार)*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

hajahahahaja bankelal ji bhi namuna hi hain!

----------


## fullmoon

> *द्रेकुल्ला जी.. धन्यवाद.. 
> वैसे आप कोई नाम बताएं .. कोई ख़ास कॉमिक्स जो आप चाहते हों.. या आपकी कोई पसंदीदा कॉमिक्स,, 
> 
> सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद ड्रेकुला जी!*



*अरे don भाई,

मैं  draculla जी नहीं हूँ,

मैं fullmoon उर्फ़ पूर्णचंद उर्फ़ राकेश हूँ.

शायद अब आप मुझे पहचान गए होंगे.

आप इसी कॉमिक्स के बाद जो बांकेलाल की दूसरी कॉमिक्स आई  थी उसे यहाँ अपलोड करें तो बहुत अच्छा रहेगा.
*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

nayi comics kab ayegi?

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> *अरे don भाई,
> 
> मैं  draculla जी नहीं हूँ,
> 
> मैं fullmoon उर्फ़ पूर्णचंद उर्फ़ राकेश हूँ.
> 
> शायद अब आप मुझे पहचान गए होंगे.
> 
> आप इसी कॉमिक्स के बाद जो बांकेलाल की दूसरी कॉमिक्स आई  थी उसे यहाँ अपलोड करें तो बहुत अच्छा रहेगा.
> *


 फुल्ल्मुन्न जी पता नहीं कैसे आपके नाम की जगह उनका नाम लिखा गया,.,.. शायद  आपके नाम में भी दो L होने की वजह से और मेरी लापरवाही की वजह से..
गलती के लिए खेद है..

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

बाकी की कॉमिक्स इस लिंक पर उपलोड की जाएगी... ये लिंक आपको इसी फोरम के अन्य सूत्र पर ले जायेगा.. क्लिक करें..

बांकेलाल

----------


## Neha21

बांकेलाल की सभी कॉमिक्स ... और भी कॉमिक्स है .   ऑनलाइन पढ़े बिना डाउनलोड किये



http://pyaretoons.com/Khaaban/खाबन
http://pyaretoons.com/Ek Eent Ka Mahal/एक ईंट का महल
http://pyaretoons.com/Jadui Kan/जादुई कान
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelila/बांकेलीला
http://pyaretoons.com/Chudailon Ka Naach/चुडैलों का नाच
http://pyaretoons.com/Hari Jalpari/हरी जलपरी
http://pyaretoons.com/Hum Kisise Kum Nahi/हम किसी से कम नहीं
http://pyaretoons.com/Kaalsarpa Yog/कालसर्प योग
http://pyaretoons.com/Kaam Bhakt/कमभक्त
http://pyaretoons.com/Kar Bura Ho Bura/कर बुरा हो बुरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Kuber Ka Khajana/कुबेर का खजाना
http://pyaretoons.com/Mukaddar Ka Dhani/मुकद्दर का धनी
http://pyaretoons.com/Paras Patthar/पारस पत्थर
http://pyaretoons.com/Rakshas aur Bhagwan/राक्षस और भगवन
http://pyaretoons.com/Shivji Ki Barat/शिवजी की बारात
http://pyaretoons.com/Ulta Yog/उल्टा योग
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal aur Bhokal/बांकेलाल और भोकाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Aur Cheenti Ghati/बांकेलाल और चींटी घटी
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Aur Chetak/बांकेलाल और चेतक
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Aur Kalyug/बांकेलाल और कलयुग
http://pyaretoons.com/Shadi ka Shadyantra/शादी का षड़यंत्र
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Aur Yaksh Kumar/बांकेलाल और यक्ष कुमार
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Vishaalghadh Mein/बांकेलाल विशाल्घध में
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Tataiyalok Mein/बांकेलाल ततैयालोक में
http://pyaretoons.com/Paan Ke Patte/पान के पत्ते
http://pyaretoons.com/Parion Ki Musibat/परीओं की मुसीबत
http://pyaretoons.com/Sarplok Mein/सर्प्लोक में
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Aur Vikrama Singh/बांकेलाल और विक्रम सिंह
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Devlok Main/बांकेलाल देवलोक में
http://pyaretoons.com/Bhoto Ke Toli/भूतो की टोली
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Aur Murda Shaitan/बांकेलाल और मुर्दा शैतान
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Aur Kodi Raja/बांकेलाल और कोडी राजा
http://pyaretoons.com/Jadu Ke Jheel/जादू की झील
http://pyaretoons.com/Swarg Ki Musibat/स्वर्ग की मुसीबत
http://pyaretoons.com/Jadugar Dangar/जादूगर डंगर
http://pyaretoons.com/Kankaal Lok Mein/कंकाल लोक में
http://pyaretoons.com/Main Bhi Bankelal/मैं भी बांकेलाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Main Nahi Sudhurunga/मैं नहीं सुधुरुन्गा
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelala Aur Chamatkaari Jaden/बांकेलाल और चमत्कारी जड़ें
http://pyaretoons.com/Dard Puran/दर्द पुराण
http://pyaretoons.com/Dev Putra/देव पुत्र

बांकेलाल की सभी कॉमिक्स ... और भी कॉमिक्स है .   ऑनलाइन पढ़े बिना डाउनलोड किये

----------


## Neha21

बांकेलाल की सभी कॉमिक्स ... और भी कॉमिक्स है .   ऑनलाइन पढ़े बिना डाउनलोड किये

http://pyaretoons.com/Baankelal Jadoo Ka Ghada/बांकेलाल जादू का घड़ा
http://pyaretoons.com/Baankelal Rajsi Talwaar/बांकेलाल राजसी तलवार
http://pyaretoons.com/Kailashpati/कैलाशपति
http://pyaretoons.com/400 Buddhi/400 बुद्धि
http://pyaretoons.com/Aayi Bala Talo/आई बाला टालो
http://pyaretoons.com/Ab Khulegi Pol/अब खुलेगी पोल
http://pyaretoons.com/Akkad Bakkad/अक्कड़ बक्कड़
http://pyaretoons.com/Bakasur/बकासुर
http://pyaretoons.com/Daku Chidiya/डाकू चिड़िया
http://pyaretoons.com/Swarg Ka Sinhasan/स्वर्ग का सिंहासन
http://pyaretoons.com/Budha Ghati/बूढ़ा घाटी
http://pyaretoons.com/Chalis Chor/चालीस चोर
http://pyaretoons.com/Dharti Jakard/धरती जकड़
http://pyaretoons.com/Jadugar Danga/जादूगर डांगा
http://pyaretoons.com/Khujal Raj/खुजाल राज
http://pyaretoons.com/Bulbula Ka Daitya/बुलबुला का दैत्य
http://pyaretoons.com/Dushtyanti/दुष्टयंती
http://pyaretoons.com/Kalank Choti/कलंक चोटी
http://pyaretoons.com/Likhe Jo Khat Tujhe/लिखे जो ख़त तुझे
http://pyaretoons.com/Swayamvar/स्वयंवर
http://pyaretoons.com/Doodh Ghas/दूध घास
http://pyaretoons.com/Gadbad Mawas/गड़बड़ मवास
http://pyaretoons.com/Kukdoo Koo/कुकड़ू कू
http://pyaretoons.com/Pashu Buddhi/पशु बुद्धि
http://pyaretoons.com/Satya Ratan/सत्य रतन
http://pyaretoons.com/Tedhi Poonch/टेढ़ी पूँछ
http://pyaretoons.com/Tedi Poonch/टेढी पूँछ

बांकेलाल की सभी कॉमिक्स ... और भी कॉमिक्स है .   ऑनलाइन पढ़े बिना डाउनलोड किये

----------


## Neha21

बांकेलाल की सभी कॉमिक्स ... और भी कॉमिक्स है .   ऑनलाइन पढ़े बिना डाउनलोड किये

http://pyaretoons.com/Shubh Mangal Savdhaan Bankelal/शुभ मंगल सावधान बांकेलाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Angoor Khatte/अंगूर खट्टे
http://pyaretoons.com/Gadhadhari Bankelal/गधाधारी बांकेलाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Indrasan/इन्द्रासन
http://pyaretoons.com/Naaniyan/नानियाँ
http://pyaretoons.com/Anmol Ratan/अनमोल रतन
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankalal Aur Tilisimi Jaal/बांकेलाल और तिलिस्मी जाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Aur Khopdi Maal/बांकेलाल और खोपड़ी माल
http://pyaretoons.com/Kaatpeet Ki Lakdi/काटपीट की लकड़ी
http://pyaretoons.com/Jalyaksh/जलयक्ष
http://pyaretoons.com/Divye Sundari/दिव्य सुंदरी
http://pyaretoons.com/Bali Ke Bakre/बलि के बकरे
http://pyaretoons.com/Angulimaal/अंगुलिमाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Sundar Sena/सुन्दर सेना
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Ka Jawab/बांकेलाल का जवाब
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Ki Taakat/बांकेलाल की ताकत
http://pyaretoons.com/Bechara Bankelal/बेचारा बांकेलाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Bhudihari Khazana/भुदिहारी खज़ाना
http://pyaretoons.com/Chhatrapati Bankelal/छत्रपति बांकेलाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Jadu Ka Ghada/जादू का घड़ा
http://pyaretoons.com/Narbhakshi Lutera/नरभक्षी लुटेरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Satva Ghoda/सातवा घोडा
http://pyaretoons.com/Sone Ki Leed/सोने की लीद
http://pyaretoons.com/30 Maar Kha/30 मार खा
http://pyaretoons.com/Adamkhor Anguli/आदमखोर अंगुली
http://pyaretoons.com/Asthi Yuddh/अस्थि युद्ध

बांकेलाल की सभी कॉमिक्स ... और भी कॉमिक्स है .   ऑनलाइन पढ़े बिना डाउनलोड किये

----------


## Neha21

बांकेलाल की सभी कॉमिक्स ... और भी कॉमिक्स है .   ऑनलाइन पढ़े बिना डाउनलोड किये


http://pyaretoons.com/Aafat Ki Pudiyan/बांकेलाल और आफत की पुड़ियाँ
http://pyaretoons.com/Chor Khopdi/बांकेलाल और चोर खोपड़ी
http://pyaretoons.com/Khul Ja Sim Sim/बांकेलाल और खुल जा सिम सिम
http://pyaretoons.com/Mukkalaat/बांकेलाल और मुक्कालात
http://pyaretoons.com/Shadyantrakaari Aatma/बांकेलाल और षड्यंत्रकारी आत्मा
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Devta Ki Mani/बांकेलाल देवता की मणि
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Ka Badla/बांकेलाल का बदला
http://pyaretoons.com/Puchchal Ketu/पुच्चल केतु
http://pyaretoons.com/Shaitan Dev/शैतान देव
http://pyaretoons.com/Shok Vatika/शोक वाटिका
http://pyaretoons.com/Apsara Ki Aankhein/अप्सरा की आँखें
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Aur Shaitan Ji/बांकेलाल और शैतान जी
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Ka Jaal/बांकेलाल का जाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Puchchal Ketu/पुच्चाल्केतु
http://pyaretoons.com/Raj Mukut/राजमुकुट
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Ka Aata Bata/बांकेलाल का आटा बाटा
http://pyaretoons.com/Bhutta Shaitaan/भुट्टा शैतान
http://pyaretoons.com/Chamatkari Vriksh/चमत्कारी वृक्ष
http://pyaretoons.com/Sadachari Bankelal/सदाचारी बांकेलाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Sinhasan Battisi/सिंहासन बत्तीसी
http://pyaretoons.com/Chamatkari Murtiya/चमत्कारी मूर्तिया
http://pyaretoons.com/Bankelal Aur Tilismdev/बांकेलाल और तिलिस्म्देव
http://pyaretoons.com/Janamdin/जन्मदिन
http://pyaretoons.com/Bansuriwala/बंसुरीवाला
http://pyaretoons.com/Pretlok Mein/प्रेतलोक में 
http://pyaretoons.com/Tadipaar/तड़ीपार
http://pyaretoons.com/Dandak Van/दंडक वन 
http://pyaretoons.com/Dashanan/दशानन 
http://pyaretoons.com/Devraj Indra/देवराज इन्द्र 
http://pyaretoons.com/Dhapor Shankh/धपोर शंख
http://pyaretoons.com/Sanjivani/संजीवनी 
http://pyaretoons.com/Dhoom Ketu/धूम केतु 
http://pyaretoons.com/Holi Hai/होली है 
http://pyaretoons.com/Ichha Mani/इच्छा मणि 
http://pyaretoons.com/Jadoogar Karara/जादूगर करारा
http://pyaretoons.com/Jadui Muhawre/जादुई मुहावरे 
http://pyaretoons.com/Jhoot Bole Kauwaa Kaate/झूठ बोले कौआ काटे 
http://pyaretoons.com/Khatreka Avtaar/खात्रेका अवतार 
http://pyaretoons.com/Lo Main Aa Gaya/लो मैं आ गया 
http://pyaretoons.com/Lohari/लोहारी 
http://pyaretoons.com/Naniyan/नानियाँ 
http://pyaretoons.com/Paramsukh Mantra/परमसुख मंत्र
http://pyaretoons.com/Pataal Bhairavi/पताल भैरवी 
http://pyaretoons.com/Peeche Pada Panchak/पीछे पड़ा पंचक 
http://pyaretoons.com/Vikram Aur Vaitaal/विक्रम और वैताल 

बांकेलाल की सभी कॉमिक्स ... और भी कॉमिक्स है .   ऑनलाइन पढ़े बिना डाउनलोड किये

----------


## Sameerchand

*बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त भारत जी. मैं बांकेलाल की कॉमिक्स से बहुत प्यार है और मुझे जहा भी मिलता है जरुर पढता हु. आपके इस सूत्र से मुझे बांकेलाल की पहली कॉमिक्स पढने को मिली. इसके लिए आपका तहे दिल से शुक्रिया दोस्त.*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*अच्छी है पूरा ही पढ़ डाला एक बार में ही* 
_धन्यवाद_

----------


## sanjeetspice

बहुत बढ़िया कोमिक्स लीगी

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शुक्रिया आपका!*


> *अच्छी है पूरा ही पढ़ डाला एक बार में ही* 
> _धन्यवाद_





> बहुत बढ़िया कोमिक्स लीगी





> *बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है दोस्त भारत जी. मैं बांकेलाल की कॉमिक्स से बहुत प्यार है और मुझे जहा भी मिलता है जरुर पढता हु. आपके इस सूत्र से मुझे बांकेलाल की पहली कॉमिक्स पढने को मिली. इसके लिए आपका तहे दिल से शुक्रिया दोस्त.*

----------


## kalusharma

:very nice
laga rho:

----------

